# Smoking Catfish



## rayteagarden (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello to all, new Member here.

Years ago when living in Southern California we (wife and I) ocean fished and smoked our catch, mostly yellowtail and Mackeral. We used a â€œLittle Chiefâ€ top loader with an electric hot plate, our fish came out great. We would have brought the â€œLittle Chiefâ€ with us but the whole truck trailer of household goods would have smelled of smoke so it stayed in California.

Now weâ€˜re retired to Tennessee where we fish fresh water and folks here say smoked Catfish is wonderful.

Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m on this site to learn the best process to smoke Catfish and impress all our hillbilly (in a good sense) neighbors. We expect that with your help this will be a fun project.

One of our neighbors has loaned me his smoker, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a Brinkmann Smokâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]n Grill as pictured here


----------



## Dutch (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to SMF, Ray glad to have you with us.  Have looked at the Fish Forum? Should be plenty of ideas for you there.

Randy-Thanks for posting the recipe. I love Tilapia but like anything else, there is only so many ways to fix it without having to resort to deep frying them.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to SMF Ray!!! Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## rayteagarden (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome fellas.

Randy, I will give your recipe a try when the weather warms a bit. As I type this it is snowing here in middle Tennessee and these 73 year old bones resist venturing outside into the cold.


----------



## pyrolysis (Dec 7, 2006)

Welcome to the SMF Ray!  I got excited when I saw your post as I too am looking to smoke some catfish.  I've done salmon and was successfull and it sounds like catfish is next.  I can get the filet's at the grocery but I bet a nice fresh catch would work out better.
LoL!

pyro


----------

